
When Google Almost Went Bankrupt [video] - etr71115
http://www.ozy.com/c-notes/googles-top-lawyer-david-drummond-on-ozy/30003.article
======
diminoten
That site layout is terrible.

~~~
Einstalbert
Agreed! Such little substance, it's almost like a small dollop of tuna on top
of three pounds of lettuce garnish. That's a salad, they tell you, eat it up.

------
mckee1
God I really love that story at the end. It reminds me of Gates and the early
days of MS where they were trying to sell their BASIC interpreter before even
having written it.

------
twrkit
Anyone have a tl;dw?

------
uvace08
great video

